

What Is Apple Secretly Downloading From Your iPhone at Night? - bjonathan
http://gizmodo.com/5599621/

======
jws
Nothing. If you read past the flaming click baiting headline you will find
that this is just an AT&T billing anomaly where they aggregate transfers and
bill them late at odd times.

